# What Lingerie should I buy for my wife?



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok Ladies, I am in need of some help here. I want to buy my wife some jewelry and some lingerie just because. There is no special occasion other than i want to put a smile on her face and make her feel special. I have bought her lingerie before but it has been a while and she has put on a little weight since then. I want this to be a good thing and not go south so any help would be appreciated. I could go safe with some lacy panties or something simple but I would like to be more bold and steamy. She does have some self confidence and image issues right now so I have to get something that will make her feel both sexy and desirable. If you have anything specific please send a link or pic to my pm. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

My opinion is that if she has weight and body image issues then she would want something more gown like...

just my two cents... I did a little search... something like these...

Lingerie Gowns & Robes | Long Sexy Gowns


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Jamestone said:


> Ok *Ladies*, I am in need of some help here. I want to buy my wife some jewelry and some lingerie just because. There is no special occasion other than i want to put a smile on her face and make her feel special. I have bought her lingerie before but it has been a while and she has put on a little weight since then. I want this to be a good thing and not go south so any help would be appreciated. I could go safe with some lacy panties or something simple but I would like to be more bold and steamy. She does have some self confidence and image issues right now so I have to get something that will make her feel both sexy and desirable. If you have anything specific please send a link or pic to my pm. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ladies?  You may get more responses if you posted this in the Ladies Lounge section.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

The 4-piece gown and garter set in red(2nd pic) in the link looks nice and would cover up a largish bottom and hips if that's what your wife is worried about.

Re the jewellery - depends on your budget. I like pieces from Tiffanys. What about a fancy necklace that plunges into her cleavage?


----------



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow. The 4 piece one is the one that hit me first. Its really sexy. It says one size fits all. LOL. Not sure how that would work. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Doing this from my phone...hopefully the links work

Babydoll styles are pretty safe. 
Something like this: http://www.victoriassecret.com/sleepwear/garters/lace-mesh-merrywidow-very-sexy?ProductID=181806&CatalogueType=OLS
Teddies could work too
Corsets Dreamgirl Reversible Corset 2-Piece Set LingerieSet 3864 at BareNecessities.com
Boy shorts cover Plus Size Lingerie | Plus Size Panties | High Waisted Panty With Lace Up Back | Hips & Curves
High waisted also covers https://www.etsy.com/listing/97895036/lace-lingerie-set-harlequin-includes

With jewelry I think women are different depending on their taste. Diamonds are a girls best friend 
I like nice watches, but I'm sure you know what jewelry she wears. Something meaningful so when she puts it on she thinks of you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Jamestone said:


> Wow. The 4 piece one is the one that hit me first. Its really sexy. It says one size fits all. LOL. Not sure how that would work. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah! That's a sexy outfit for sure. Re the one size fits all - is your wife plus size? I have to be careful of one size fits all as I am on the other side of the scale - I'm really petite so it's hit and miss for me. However those garments normally have a bit of stretch to them. Also sometimes I've noticed some lingerie sites offering plus size garments. Has your wife got a nice set of t!ts? Cos I think that if she's not too, too large and has a nice full rack, that red set would probably fit her and look awesome.

Have you shown her the pic yet - are you surprising her or shopping online together? I like it better when my hubs and I shop lingerie online together (it's rare I normally make my own selections) but looking at those pics makes us both horny. :lol:


----------



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

She is plus size and has large breast. So I am not sure how that one would fit her Fizz. I figure we could shop together for something but wanted to send her a couple pics of things i liked to see her response. I would hate to just go out and get something and it upset her in some way about her body. So she will be along with me. Or we can do together online.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

Jamestone, Struggle has posted links to a plus size lingerie site, 'Hips and Curves'. Some of those sets are sexy and pretty.


----------



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Struggle. I will check those out. Smiles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jamestone said:


> Thanks Struggle. I will check those out. Smiles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Another idea is to pick out with her, I did this over the summer with my wife and she too is 'curvy'. Let her know what you like and why and listen to her when she does the same. My wife is very body conscious so I sent her links to what I liked and asked what she found 'sexy'. It made a big difference to her that I actively listened to what she liked. 

Something else I did differently was to tell her how beautiful I found her and how much she turned me on once the lingerie arrived. She made it seem as if I never have said anything like it. In reality I tell her all the time, but she seemed to listen more once the outfit was on and I complimented her. 

Cheers, and enjoy! 
V (13)


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Jamestone said:


> Ok Ladies, I am in need of some help here. I want to buy my wife some jewelry and some lingerie just because. There is no special occasion other than i want to put a smile on her face and make her feel special. I have bought her lingerie before but it has been a while and she has put on a little weight since then. I want this to be a good thing and not go south so any help would be appreciated. I could go safe with some lacy panties or something simple but I would like to be more bold and steamy. She does have some self confidence and image issues right now so I have to get something that will make her feel both sexy and desirable. If you have anything specific please send a link or pic to my pm. Thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The general rule is a difficult one to judge.

If shes buys on her own, it will be safely in her comfort zone.

If you buy it together, it will be in the more risqué end of her comfort zone.

On your own, it should be out of where she thinks her comfort zone is, but inside where it actually is (rather like the jokes at a best man speech).


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Could you buy her a gift card and have her go pick something out for herself?


----------



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep. i could do that. But i wanted to shop with her actually. LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I think that is a great idea, Jamestone. I hope she really enjoys that!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Jamestone said:


> Yep. i could do that. But i wanted to shop with her actually. LOL.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sounds fun, but would she go with you? I mean would she be comfortable trying things on for you? Would she want to wear a sexy costume? :scratchhead:They come in all sizes too


----------



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes. I think she would do that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just mentioned it...cause costumes usually cover a little more, are very erotic, and can let the wife become a different woman. A woman develops a lot of confidence when able to fall into a new erotic role.


----------

